# Ottawa ChamberFest 2014



## John Davidson (Aug 8, 2014)

The annual Ottawa, Canada ChamberFest, a 2-week marathon of chamber music just finished last night with a performance of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos (mixed in with some Shostakovich) played by the ensemble Caprice from Montreal. 
Marvellous. 
Here they are in a previous recording.


----------

